# PX4 G or F?



## ickthus

I have been shopping this gun for a while now and have not made it passed G or F type. I want the action but not sure the safety. Any input on decock(G)JXF4G21 vs. decock & safety(F)JXF4F21.


----------



## cougartex

I prefer the F model. An F model can be converted to a G model.


----------



## ickthus

I was thinking of putting the low profile decocker and it will make it a G. The F I'm looking at NIB, comes with 3-14 rounders and Tridjicon NS factory installed. shipped for $553 +$25 FFL. looks like i'm in for $578.


----------



## mike.45px4

I own the .45acp type F, and the safety is no problem to me. After some practice and a lil getting to know your gun it become muscle memory.


----------



## Piscator

I'm one who doesn't want to have to worry about a safety in a SD situation, so my vote would be for the "G" model.


----------



## mike.45px4

ickthus said:


> I was thinking of putting the low profile decocker and it will make it a G. The F I'm looking at NIB, comes with 3-14 rounders and Tridjicon NS factory installed. shipped for $553 +$25 FFL. looks like i'm in for $578.


Are they really tridjicons?? I heard they were superluminova.


----------



## ickthus

you are right Mike but this is not stock sights. It is a LE.40 model with 3-14 mags, case, brush, 3 back straps and all green tridjicons sights put on by tridjicon. I was waiting on an e-mail to see if they can get it in stock in G but I'm afraid it will sell out in F. Trying to save $20 bucks might cost me more if i wait. $535 in F $553 in G.


----------



## ickthus

i'm going to lock in right now!


----------



## ickthus

JxF4F21-LE NS (tridjicon)------OK fired my mastercard at them in .557 Hit them center mass( order placed). I caved in and gave them a few $ for insurance and 3 o/o non-cash BS. $557 +$25 FFL. now all i need is a fobus paddle, shoulder rig, IWB, SS op-rod, stealth decocker... I think my Lasermax will fit. :smt033


----------



## mike.45px4

ickthus said:


> JxF4F21-LE NS (tridjicon)------OK fired my mastercard at them in .557 Hit them center mass( order placed). I caved in and gave them a few $ for insurance and 3 o/o non-cash BS. $557 +$25 FFL. now all i need is a fobus paddle, shoulder rig, IWB, SS op-rod, stealth decocker... I think my Lasermax will fit. :smt033


Have you tooken a look into what Blackhawk has. CQC serpa II, that is my daily carry. 
If you find someone who makes a good shoulder rig w/2 mag holder please let me know, I've been looking for one for quite some time now.


----------



## ickthus

mike.45px4 said:


> Have you tooken a look into what Blackhawk has. CQC serpa II, that is my daily carry.
> If you find someone who makes a good shoulder rig w/2 mag holder please let me know, I've been looking for one for quite some time now.


The only shoulder rig i have used is for my Ruger blackhawk when i'm hunting. I am looking at #191 here but look at the others. The Cowboy and Shooters Supply : Beretta PX4 Storm Holster - 4"


----------

